# Pgs at 40



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Anyone do pgs using their own embryos at 40? How many did you test and did you get any normal?


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

I did pgs on each of my cycles, the last cycle I was 2 mths away from being 41-they tested 9 and I had 2 normal and 1 with no result


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Blastocysts or day 3 embryos?


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

That’s great kittykat, I’m 6 months away from being 41 and debating whether to go again and try a couple more rounds of banking embryos and testing in the hope of getting 1 or 2 normals. How many did you get to blast? That’s my only problem I don’t get high numbers to blast. Anywhere between 1-3 per round but I only got 3 once so 1-2 is more likely and if it’s one it’s not really going to be viable for us to do it as I think we would need to test at least 5 blasts in the hope of getting one normal.


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

I had 13 blasts that time and they tested 9, I had 13 tested the cycle before and had 3 normal ones and the cycle before similar amount of blasts but only 1 normal but that was day 3 testing annoyingly and I think if had been day 5 then I would have had more. I always had a lot of eggs, I think if had just 1 or 2 embies then I would either bank them and do a couple of cycles then test all together or just not do pgs and have them transferred,its a lot of money to pay out for 1 or 2 embies. For me it was essential as I had a lot of embies and most top quality but would have been repeatedly transferring embies that would have progressed and along with paying for the immunes it just wasnt practical so I wanted to know that what was being transferred were viable and I could concentrate on finding the treatment to help me hold onto them


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

I am having treatment abroad so don’t want to spend all that time and money going for fets which never had a chance of working anyway and also being 40 there’s a higher risk of trisomys etc so would rather have the screening before hand. That amazing you had so many blasts, I think if I got them many would definitely go for it.


----------

